# البابا يدلى بصوته فى الاستفتاء بمدرسة محمد فريد بشبرا ويدعو للتصويت بـ " لا " مؤكداً على أنه لا مساس بالمادة الثانية من الدستور فى حالة صياغة دستور جد



## besm alslib (18 مارس 2011)

*البابا يدلى بصوته فى الاستفتاء بمدرسة محمد فريد بشبرا ويدعو للتصويت بـ " لا " مؤكداً على أنه لا مساس بالمادة الثانية من الدستور فى حالة صياغة دستور جد*

*البابا  يدلى بصوته فى الاستفتاء بمدرسة محمد فريد بشبرا ويدعو للتصويت بـ " لا "  مؤكداً على أنه لا مساس بالمادة الثانية من الدستور فى حالة صياغة دستور  جديد.*​*
**




*​
 

 *البابا يدلى بصوته فى الاستفتاء بمدرسة محمد فريد بشبرا*​ 
*كتب جمال جرجس المزاحم

أعلن  المقر البابوى، أن قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث، بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك  الكرازة المرقسية، سيدلى بصوته فى الاستفتاء على التعديلات الدستورية غداً  بمدرسة محمد فريد الثانوية بشبرا فى الساعة الواحد بعد الظهر.وقال  مصدر كنسى، إن البابا سعيد لوصوله إلى القاهرة بعد رحلة علاج استمرت 19  يوماً بالولايات المتحدة الأمريكية قبل الاستفتاء من أجل المشاركة فى  الاستفتاء على التعديلات الدستورية حتى يتمكن من المشاركة والإدلاء بصوته. *

*وقال المصدر، إن البابا طالب من جميع  الأساقفة، إن يطالبوا اليوم فى قداس الجمعة من الأقباط المشاركة فى  الاستفتاء، مؤكداً إن هذه الخطوة تعد الأولى فى التجربة المصرية  الديمقراطية الجديدة بعد ثورة 25 يناير.*

*وأشار إلى أن بالفعل قامت الكنائس اليوم  بمطالبة الأقباط بأن يشاركوا غداً بالاستفتاء من خلال بطاقة الرقم القومى  من أجل المشاركة الإيجابية. *

*"قلمك معكً".. نصيحة متظاهرى التحرير للذاهبين للاستفتاء غداً
*

*
كتبت نورا فخرى وإيمان على وأحمد حسن

حث  متظاهرو التحرير المواطنين على ضرورة الذهاب إلى لجان التصويت على  الاستفتاء وفى أيديهم أقلامهم الخاصة بهم، وذلك لوجود أقلام حبر انتشرت فى  الفترة الأخيرة تختفى آثارها من على الورقة بعد ساعتين، وذلك منعاً من حدوث  أى تزوير.*

*كما دعا القس عهدى عبد المسيح إلى ضرورة  الإدلاء بـ"لا" على التعديلات الدستورية والمطالبة بدستور جديد، لافتاً  إلى أن البابا شنودة اجتمع مع طوائف الأقباط أمس مطالبهم التصويت بـ"لا"  وداعياً إلى دستور جديد، مؤكداً على أنه لا مساس بالمادة الثانية من  الدستور فى حالة صياغة دستور جديد.*






*منقول من شبكة الرصد الاخباري عن اليوم السابع 
*​


----------



## emad62 (18 مارس 2011)

*رد: البابا يدلى بصوته فى الاستفتاء بمدرسة محمد فريد بشبرا ويدعو للتصويت بـ " لا " مؤكداً على أنه لا مساس بالمادة الثانية من الدستور فى حالة صياغة دستو*

*شبكه الرصف الاخبارى*
*دى مش تبطل تزوير الاخبار*​


----------



## besm alslib (18 مارس 2011)

*رد: البابا يدلى بصوته فى الاستفتاء بمدرسة محمد فريد بشبرا ويدعو للتصويت بـ " لا " مؤكداً على أنه لا مساس بالمادة الثانية من الدستور فى حالة صياغة دستو*

*شبكة الرصد الاخباري بتنقل الخبر متل ما هو ممكن بس احيانا تغير عنوان الموضوع في حال كان مستفز*

*او مسئ انما الخبر نفسه مش بتغير فيه يا ريت قبل منكتب اي رد نعرف بكتب ايه*

*بالاضافه يا ريت تبقى تعرفنا ايه التزوير في الخبر عشان نعرف بس ؟ *​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (18 مارس 2011)

*رد: البابا يدلى بصوته فى الاستفتاء بمدرسة محمد فريد بشبرا ويدعو للتصويت بـ " لا " مؤكداً على أنه لا مساس بالمادة الثانية من الدستور فى حالة صياغة دستو*


بخصوص مقولة عدم تغيير المادة الثانية
هذا هو نصف ما قاله البابا شنوده من فترة

أما النصف الثانى من كلامه ، والمهم جداً جداً جداً ، فهو أن يتضمن النص ما يؤكد تطبيق الشريعة المسيحية على المسيحيين

فإنه إقترح نصاً متوازناً ، يجعل تطبيق الشريعة الإسلامية قاصراً على المسلمين ، وليس على المسيحيين مثلما كان الإرهابيون يريدون

وهذا النص هو قمة العقل والفهم والحكمة

*فإننا لسنا ضد الشريعة الإسلامية ، ولكننا ضد الظلم فى تطبيقها علينا نحن المسيحيين*


----------



## soso a (18 مارس 2011)

*رد: البابا يدلى بصوته فى الاستفتاء بمدرسة محمد فريد بشبرا ويدعو للتصويت بـ " لا " مؤكداً على أنه لا مساس بالمادة الثانية من الدستور فى حالة صياغة دستو*

*شكرا على الخبر 

الرب يبارك حياتك 

وانا مع مكرم فى الراى اللى بيقوله *​


----------



## +Nevena+ (18 مارس 2011)

*رد: البابا يدلى بصوته فى الاستفتاء بمدرسة محمد فريد بشبرا ويدعو للتصويت بـ " لا " مؤكداً على أنه لا مساس بالمادة الثانية من الدستور فى حالة صياغة دستو*

ربنا يعمل الصالح لمصر ولشعبه
امين

وكل الشكر اختي الغاليه علي الخبر


----------



## esambraveheart (18 مارس 2011)

*رد: البابا يدلى بصوته فى الاستفتاء بمدرسة محمد فريد بشبرا ويدعو للتصويت بـ " لا " مؤكداً على أنه لا مساس بالمادة الثانية من الدستور فى حالة صياغة دستو*




besm alslib قال:


> *البابا يدلى .....مؤكداً على أنه لا مساس بالمادة الثانية من الدستور فى حالة صياغة دستور جديد.*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*############*​


----------



## just member (18 مارس 2011)

*رد: البابا يدلى بصوته فى الاستفتاء بمدرسة محمد فريد بشبرا ويدعو للتصويت بـ " لا " مؤكداً على أنه لا مساس بالمادة الثانية من الدستور فى حالة صياغة دستو*




esambraveheart قال:


> *####################*​


علي فكرة نقدك للمصدر لا يستاهل ابدا كم هايدا الالفاظ 
رجائا احفظ هدوئك فا الامر لا يستدعي كل هايدا


----------



## Alexander.t (18 مارس 2011)

*رد: البابا يدلى بصوته فى الاستفتاء بمدرسة محمد فريد بشبرا ويدعو للتصويت بـ " لا " مؤكداً على أنه لا مساس بالمادة الثانية من الدستور فى حالة صياغة دستو*

*الاخ عصام برجاء مراجعة قوانين المنتدى من هنا*



> المشاركة:  يحق للاعضاء كافة المشاركة في كل اقسام المنتدى مادام محتوى مشاركاتهم لا  ينافي و لا يعارض الأخلاق و لا التعاليم المسيحية. الردود يجب ان تكون  مبنية على اسس مسيحية, فردودنا و محتواها يجب ان تعكس اخلاقنا المسيحية في  كل الأقسام و اهمها الحوارية متذكرين في كل وقت وصية المسيح بمحبة الأخر و  عكس ذلك في ردودنا و طرقيتنا في مخاطبة بعضنا و مخاطبة الاخر. من الواجب  ايضاً الحذر في استخدام احجام الخطوط و الوانها, فليس من الضروري استخدام  اكبر الاحجام في الردود اذ هي عادة غير مستحبة في المنتدى


*حزرتك قبل كده من استخدام اللون الاحمر فى ردودك وياريت متكبرش الخط بعد كده وياريت تحاول تغير لهجة مشاركاتك لان ناس كتيير اشتكت منها لو مش قادر ياريت تمتنع عن المشاركه هيكون افضل لو فعلا مش قادر*


----------



## besm alslib (18 مارس 2011)

*رد: البابا يدلى بصوته فى الاستفتاء بمدرسة محمد فريد بشبرا ويدعو للتصويت بـ " لا " مؤكداً على أنه لا مساس بالمادة الثانية من الدستور فى حالة صياغة دستو*

*للاخ عصام انا نقلي كان من موقع الرصد الاخباري اللي ناقل الخبر عن اليوم السابع فان كنت تشكك في الرصد الاخباري كمان هي مشكلتك لان الكل عمينقل الاخبار منه بالاضافه الى انه اساسا موقع مسيحي *

*اما عن باقي كلامك فبامانه الرد على هالاسلوب بجد حرام *


*just member شكرا عزيزي لردك بس على الله تلاقي حدا يسمع*

*ومينا انا بضم صوتي للمشتكين على اسلوب الاخ لان الكلام وان كان شتيمه للموقع لكن الاهانه الحقيقيه الي انا وكانه بيتهمني انا بالكذب مع ان الخبر منقول من موقع مسيحي اساسا *


*سلام المسيح*
​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (18 مارس 2011)

*رد: البابا يدلى بصوته فى الاستفتاء بمدرسة محمد فريد بشبرا ويدعو للتصويت بـ " لا " مؤكداً على أنه لا مساس بالمادة الثانية من الدستور فى حالة صياغة دستو*

*علي الدولة المدنيه و الليبراليه السلام...​*


----------



## oesi no (18 مارس 2011)

*رد: البابا يدلى بصوته فى الاستفتاء بمدرسة محمد فريد بشبرا ويدعو للتصويت بـ " لا " مؤكداً على أنه لا مساس بالمادة الثانية من الدستور فى حالة صياغة دستو*




+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *علي الدولة المدنيه و الليبراليه السلام...​*


*؟؟؟؟؟ 
!!!!!!
مش فاهم 
*​


----------



## Alexander.t (18 مارس 2011)

*رد: البابا يدلى بصوته فى الاستفتاء بمدرسة محمد فريد بشبرا ويدعو للتصويت بـ " لا " مؤكداً على أنه لا مساس بالمادة الثانية من الدستور فى حالة صياغة دستو*

*الاخت ام جورج بتأسفلك واتمنى انك متزعليش
وتم تحرير رده
*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (18 مارس 2011)

*رد: البابا يدلى بصوته فى الاستفتاء بمدرسة محمد فريد بشبرا ويدعو للتصويت بـ " لا " مؤكداً على أنه لا مساس بالمادة الثانية من الدستور فى حالة صياغة دستو*




oesi no قال:


> *؟؟؟؟؟
> !!!!!!
> مش فاهم
> *​




*
اخي الفاضل الكريم

الاخوه الكرام

انا لا اتكلم عن رموز الكنيسه المصريه المباركه و لا بتكلم عن سيدنا قداسه البابا مطلقا

و لكن...

مش شايفين يعني انه التمسك بالمادة التانية دا مش مبشر اوي كدا...

هنفضل محلك سر و هتبقي دوله اسلاميه و اوضاع المتنصرين هتفضل في الارض

كل دا بفضل الماده التانيه 

ولا ايه رايكم

سلام....​*


----------



## just member (18 مارس 2011)

*رد: البابا يدلى بصوته فى الاستفتاء بمدرسة محمد فريد بشبرا ويدعو للتصويت بـ " لا " مؤكداً على أنه لا مساس بالمادة الثانية من الدستور فى حالة صياغة دستو*




besm alslib قال:


> *للاخ عصام انا نقلي كان من موقع الرصد الاخباري اللي ناقل الخبر عن اليوم السابع فان كنت تشكك في الرصد الاخباري كمان هي مشكلتك لان الكل عمينقل الاخبار منه بالاضافه الى انه اساسا موقع مسيحي *
> 
> *اما عن باقي كلامك فبامانه الرد على هالاسلوب بجد حرام *
> 
> ...


معلش يا امي حقك عليا انا...


----------



## oesi no (18 مارس 2011)

*رد: البابا يدلى بصوته فى الاستفتاء بمدرسة محمد فريد بشبرا ويدعو للتصويت بـ " لا " مؤكداً على أنه لا مساس بالمادة الثانية من الدستور فى حالة صياغة دستو*




+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *
> اخي الفاضل الكريم
> 
> الاخوه الكرام
> ...



*التمسك بالمادة التانيه مع اضافة بند انه لن تطبق على الاقباط الشريعه الاسلامية لانه دة العدل اللى الثورة قامت بحثا عنه 
وقول قداسة البابا انه محدش هيجى ناحية المادة التانيه نوع من الحكمة 
ستعرفى جدواها بعد نتيجة الاستفتاء 
المهم ان تنزلى انت واهل بيتك لتقولى لا للتعديلات الدستورية 
*​


----------



## جدعون مقار (18 مارس 2011)

*رد: البابا يدلى بصوته فى الاستفتاء بمدرسة محمد فريد بشبرا ويدعو للتصويت بـ " لا " مؤكداً على أنه لا مساس بالمادة الثانية من الدستور فى حالة صياغة دستو*

انا لا اعرف لماذا اقحمنا فى هذا الجدل من الاساس  الم يكن من الحكمه عمل دستور جديد مباشرةيصوغه حكماء من هذه الامه


----------



## besm alslib (18 مارس 2011)

*رد: البابا يدلى بصوته فى الاستفتاء بمدرسة محمد فريد بشبرا ويدعو للتصويت بـ " لا " مؤكداً على أنه لا مساس بالمادة الثانية من الدستور فى حالة صياغة دستو*

*شكرا كتير مينا لاهتمامك ويعطيك العافيه يا رب

**just member تسلم يا رب وميرسي كتير ع ذوقك عزيزي*​


----------



## besm alslib (18 مارس 2011)

*رد: البابا يدلى بصوته فى الاستفتاء بمدرسة محمد فريد بشبرا ويدعو للتصويت بـ " لا " مؤكداً على أنه لا مساس بالمادة الثانية من الدستور فى حالة صياغة دستو*




oesi no قال:


> *التمسك بالمادة التانيه مع اضافة بند انه لن تطبق على الاقباط الشريعه الاسلامية لانه دة العدل اللى الثورة قامت بحثا عنه
> وقول قداسة البابا انه محدش هيجى ناحية المادة التانيه نوع من الحكمة
> ستعرفى جدواها بعد نتيجة الاستفتاء
> المهم ان تنزلى انت واهل بيتك لتقولى لا للتعديلات الدستورية
> *​





*معك حق من الاول قبل الثورة كنت دايما باخد موقف من تصريحات البابا وعدم تعره نهائيا للماده التانيه في الدستور *

*بس بعدها صرت اشوف مواضيع اكدتلي ان البابا فعلا حكيم وان لو طالب بالغاء المادة التانيه كانه بيفتح باب حهنم عالمسيحيين في حال ما تم الغائها *

*يعني تصريحات البابا كلها نابعه من حكمته اللي بجد كل يوم بكتشف ان ما الها حدود *​


----------



## esambraveheart (18 مارس 2011)

*رد: البابا يدلى بصوته فى الاستفتاء بمدرسة محمد فريد بشبرا ويدعو للتصويت بـ " لا " مؤكداً على أنه لا مساس بالمادة الثانية من الدستور فى حالة صياغة دستو*



!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *الاخ عصام برجاء مراجعة قوانين المنتدى من هنا*
> 
> *حزرتك قبل كده من استخدام اللون الاحمر فى ردودك وياريت متكبرش الخط بعد كده وياريت تحاول تغير لهجة مشاركاتك لان ناس كتيير اشتكت منها لو مش قادر ياريت تمتنع عن المشاركه هيكون افضل لو فعلا مش قادر*



*
اسلوبك في معاملتي غير معقول و غير مقبول و لا يحتمل 
ايه كل ده.. و ليه ده كله... وليه حذفت المشاركه مع اني لا اسئ فيها لاختنا و لا انتقدها؟؟؟؟؟؟
هو انا انتقدت اختنا و الا كنت بانتقد اليوم السابع ؟؟؟؟؟؟
مش حاشارك هنا يا سيدي عشان خاطر ترتاح و اناعارفك متقصدني و متقصد كل مواضيعي و مشاركاتي و عمال تستفزني عشان ارد عليك عشان تستعرض صلاحياتك  كمشرف فيه​*


----------



## esambraveheart (18 مارس 2011)

*رد: البابا يدلى بصوته فى الاستفتاء بمدرسة محمد فريد بشبرا ويدعو للتصويت بـ " لا " مؤكداً على أنه لا مساس بالمادة الثانية من الدستور فى حالة صياغة دستو*



besm alslib قال:


> *شكرا كتير مينا لاهتمامك ويعطيك العافيه يا رب
> 
> **just member تسلم يا رب وميرسي كتير ع ذوقك عزيزي*​



*اختي انا لم انتقدك شخصيا حتي تشكي مني
كل ما طلبته هو انتقاء المصدر للمصداقيه و في هذا لست انا المخطئ
انتقادي كان موجه لليوم السابع...​*


----------



## Alexander.t (18 مارس 2011)

*رد: البابا يدلى بصوته فى الاستفتاء بمدرسة محمد فريد بشبرا ويدعو للتصويت بـ " لا " مؤكداً على أنه لا مساس بالمادة الثانية من الدستور فى حالة صياغة دستو*




esambraveheart قال:


> *
> اسلوبك في معاملتي غير معقول و غير مقبول و لا يحتمل
> ايه كل ده.. و ليه ده كله... وليه حذفت المشاركه مع اني لا اسئ فيها لاختنا و لا انتقدها؟؟؟؟؟؟
> هو انا انتقدت اختنا و الا كنت بانتقد اليوم السابع ؟؟؟؟؟؟
> مش حاشارك هنا يا سيدي عشان خاطر ترتاح و اناعارفك متقصدني و متقصد كل مواضيعي و مشاركاتي و عمال تستفزني عشان ارد عليك عشان تستعرض صلاحياتك  كمشرف فيه​*



*كل اللى اقدر اقولهولك لو عندك شكوه فيا
معاك  	 		 			ركن الشكاوي و المشاكل
لكن اتهامات بالباطل مبحبش كده
اسلوبى فى المعامله مع الكل واحد مش بفرق بين حد
الغلط عندى غلط والصح صح *
*نبهت حضرتك كتيير عشان اسلوبك وبرضه مفيش فايده
وقولت لحضرتك اكتر من مره ممنوع اللون الاحمر وبرضه مفيش فايده هل ده عدم تقدير ليا ولا ايه؟*


----------



## esambraveheart (18 مارس 2011)

*رد: البابا يدلى بصوته فى الاستفتاء بمدرسة محمد فريد بشبرا ويدعو للتصويت بـ " لا " مؤكداً على أنه لا مساس بالمادة الثانية من الدستور فى حالة صياغة دستو*



just member قال:


> علي فكرة نقدك للمصدر لا يستاهل ابدا كم هايدا الالفاظ
> رجائا احفظ هدوئك فا الامر لا يستدعي كل هايدا



*اية الفاظ تقصد اخي؟؟؟؟؟
اليوم السابع هو مصدر قذر و يستحق ان نقول عنه انه قذر
رجاءا عدم  التحامل علي و عدم التجني لاني لم اتلفظ بلفظ خارج​*


----------



## esambraveheart (18 مارس 2011)

*رد: البابا يدلى بصوته فى الاستفتاء بمدرسة محمد فريد بشبرا ويدعو للتصويت بـ " لا " مؤكداً على أنه لا مساس بالمادة الثانية من الدستور فى حالة صياغة دستو*



!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *كل اللى اقدر اقولهولك لو عندك شكوه فيا
> معاك  	 		 			ركن الشكاوي و المشاكل
> لكن اتهامات بالباطل مبحبش كده
> اسلوبى فى المعامله مع الكل واحد مش بفرق بين حد
> ...



*مش حارد عليك خالص..​*


----------



## Alexander.t (18 مارس 2011)

*رد: البابا يدلى بصوته فى الاستفتاء بمدرسة محمد فريد بشبرا ويدعو للتصويت بـ " لا " مؤكداً على أنه لا مساس بالمادة الثانية من الدستور فى حالة صياغة دستو*




esambraveheart قال:


> *مش حارد عليك خالص..​*




*يو أر ويلكم *


----------



## just member (18 مارس 2011)

*رد: البابا يدلى بصوته فى الاستفتاء بمدرسة محمد فريد بشبرا ويدعو للتصويت بـ " لا " مؤكداً على أنه لا مساس بالمادة الثانية من الدستور فى حالة صياغة دستو*




esambraveheart قال:


> *اية الفاظ تقصد اخي؟؟؟؟؟
> اليوم السابع هو مصدر قذر و يستحق ان نقول عنه انه قذر
> رجاءا عدم  التحامل علي و عدم التجني لاني لم اتلفظ بلفظ خارج​*


اخي الحبيب في المسيح
انا لم اتجني عليك بشيئ ولكن كلامك هو ما يدل علي عصبيتك ووجهة نقدك للمصدر  نفسة 
طريقة كلامك والفاظك علي انة قذر وتوجية صاحبة الموضوع بعد ذلك لأنتقائها المصدر قبل نزول الموضوع علي المنتدي هو شيئ مرفوض نسبيا
انا بنفسي يا صديقي داخل منشان اشارك مثلي مثل غيري من اخوتي الاعضاء انتبهت لمشاركتك اكتر من الموضوع نفسة
وشاركت ردا علي مشاركتك  من كثرة ما استفذتني بالحقيقة
بعدين ردك كان مبين فية بعض عصبية وهيك انا حسيتة
وانا لم اطلب منك سوي الهدوء 
بعدين يا حبيب المسيح هلا انت بتشوف نتيجة ردك ,,شوف كان رد صاحبة الموضوع وشوف حسبتها ازاي وبالحقيقة انا شايفها انها علي حق لان النقد موجة لموضوعها هي وبالتالي يحسب لها رغم انها ذكرت المصدر وهي مجرد اخبار عابرة وبررت موقفها وقالت


> *شبكة الرصد الاخباري بتنقل الخبر متل ما هو ممكن بس احيانا تغير عنوان الموضوع في حال كان مستفز*


وكمان ردها هون


> *للاخ  عصام انا نقلي كان من موقع الرصد الاخباري اللي ناقل الخبر عن اليوم  السابع فان كنت تشكك في الرصد الاخباري كمان هي مشكلتك لان الكل عمينقل  الاخبار منه بالاضافه الى انه اساسا موقع مسيحي*


يعني حتي نقدك للمصدر هو شيئ خارج عنها ومع ذلك استمررت بمجادلات ليس لها معني من اسئلة واستفسارات مع العلم ان الامر ابسط من هيك
ومثل ما قلتلك نقدك كان سلبي جدا وكمان دة خرجنا عن مجمل الموضوع وبقينا نهتم في الرد علي مشاركت حضرتك ونقدك فيها  ومناقشتة واستفسارات بدل ما حالنا نتابع الموضوع نفسة
بعد كل هاد الا تري انها مشاركة غير بنائة بالمرة؟؟

اخي الحبيب في المسيح
اعرف شخصك الطيب من غيرة ومحبة للرب يسوع 
واقدر جيدا حماستك في ردود كثيرا والتي هي بالغالب ماتكون عصبية بعض الشيئ
لكن انا ما طلبت منك سوي بعض الهدوء لان الامر لا كان يستحق كل هايدا الكلام
وسامحني انا اخوك الصغير وكلامي الك هو كان رجاء محبة
واطلب منك ايضا رجاء اخوي لا تمتنع ابدا بالمشاركة في المنتدي
فا الامر لا يستدعي ان يوصل بنا الحال لهيك
بغير ان خدمة حضرتك مميزة وانا بصفة شخصية بطلب من حضرتك ان تكمل معنا لان كلنا اخوة في المسيح واعضاء بجسد واحد وكلنا بنكمل بعض.
سلام ونعمة


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (19 مارس 2011)

*رد: البابا يدلى بصوته فى الاستفتاء بمدرسة محمد فريد بشبرا ويدعو للتصويت بـ " لا " مؤكداً على أنه لا مساس بالمادة الثانية من الدستور فى حالة صياغة دستو*




جدعون مقار قال:


> انا لا اعرف لماذا اقحمنا فى هذا الجدل من الاساس  الم يكن من الحكمه عمل دستور جديد مباشرةيصوغه حكماء من هذه الامه



*كلامك صح...​*


----------



## grges monir (19 مارس 2011)

*رد: البابا يدلى بصوته فى الاستفتاء بمدرسة محمد فريد بشبرا ويدعو للتصويت بـ " لا " مؤكداً على أنه لا مساس بالمادة الثانية من الدستور فى حالة صياغة دستو*

*المستفيد الوحيد  على الساحة حاليا بالتصويت بنعم هم الاخوان المسلمين لانهم الحزب الوحيد حاليا على الساحة الذى لة قدرة  على الاصوات والوصول للسلطة فى ظل غياب باقى الاخزاب الاخرى وعدم قدرة الاحزاب الناشئة بعد الثورة على تنظيم نفسها فى هذا الوقت القصير
فقيام المسيحين بالتصويت بلا  شىء بديهى حتى لو قالت الاغلبية نعم
فى رايىء الشخصى من سوف يقوم بالتصويت بلا هم النخبة المثقفة والمعتدلة فى مصر فقط ولاسف هم اقلية فى ظل تفشى الجهل ولامية الثقافية *


----------



## حبيب يسوع (19 مارس 2011)

*رد: البابا يدلى بصوته فى الاستفتاء بمدرسة محمد فريد بشبرا ويدعو للتصويت بـ " لا " مؤكداً على أنه لا مساس بالمادة الثانية من الدستور فى حالة صياغة دستو*

شاهدت اليوم المسيحين يخرجون بكثرة كبيرة


----------



## emad62 (19 مارس 2011)

*رد: البابا يدلى بصوته فى الاستفتاء بمدرسة محمد فريد بشبرا ويدعو للتصويت بـ " لا " مؤكداً على أنه لا مساس بالمادة الثانية من الدستور فى حالة صياغة دستو*

* لو شفت تجاوزات في اللجنة الانتخابية النهارده كلم الارقام دي


0128290250

0127534817

0127665452 

0113908447



لأرقام دي تبع الجمعية المصرية للنهوض بالمشاركة المجتمعية
فيه كمان الرقم ده - بثينه كامل 
- شايفنكم 
- 
0177361972​

انا روحت وقلت 

لالالالالالالا

فعلا الا رقام دى مهمه جدا
ولا تنسوا كل واحد ياخد قلمه معاه*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (19 مارس 2011)

*رد: البابا يدلى بصوته فى الاستفتاء بمدرسة محمد فريد بشبرا ويدعو للتصويت بـ " لا " مؤكداً على أنه لا مساس بالمادة الثانية من الدستور فى حالة صياغة دستو*



grges monir قال:


> *المستفيد الوحيد  على الساحة حاليا بالتصويت بنعم هم الاخوان المسلمين لانهم الحزب الوحيد حاليا على الساحة الذى لة قدرة  على الاصوات والوصول للسلطة فى ظل غياب باقى الاخزاب الاخرى وعدم قدرة الاحزاب الناشئة بعد الثورة على تنظيم نفسها فى هذا الوقت القصير
> فقيام المسيحين بالتصويت بلا  شىء بديهى حتى لو قالت الاغلبية نعم
> فى رايىء الشخصى من سوف يقوم بالتصويت بلا هم النخبة المثقفة والمعتدلة فى مصر فقط ولاسف هم اقلية فى ظل تفشى الجهل ولامية الثقافية *



+++++++++++++++++++++
*
نعم هى الحالة الراهنة

وهى ناتجة عن إستفراد الحزب الوطنى المتأسلم ، بالساحة ، طوال عقود من الزمان ، من بعد فرضهم لإستيلاء العادلى على السلطة الأمنية بجميع أفرعها

فالحالة الحالية هى ثمرة تكتيكاتهم 
واللحظة الحالية هى جزء من هذه التكتيكات

ولكن ربنا يبطل مؤامرات الأشرار*


----------

